# Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon



## parser022 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

da ich gehoert habe, dass ich mir den tejo und das meer im raum lissabon nicht entgehen lassen soll, wollte ich euch fragen, wo und wie man am besten vorgeht.

ich habe schon einige stunden damit verbracht, anglern am tejo zuzusehen, die mit seeringelwurm am grund fischten, aber die wenigsten haben etwas erwischt und wenn, dann waren es fische um die 20cm. 

kann man am tejo spinnfischen, wenn ja was faengt man und welche koeder?
wo sollte man am meer angeln, am besten waeren plaetze, die man auch mit dem zug oder bus einfach erreicht, da ich kein auto habe und ausborgen auf die dauer etwas teuer wird.

ich bin nun schon einen monat hier und ausser einem erfolglosen ausflug zu einem stausee war noch nichts los. jetzt wirds zeit fuer fische! aber wie?

danke euch...


----------



## Nolte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo parser!...
Schau mal hier, da ist manches die dich interessieren könnte

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91551&page=20

FC


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

spinnfischen im tejo? alle ruten lagen immer auf grund. wir haben von einer kneipenterasse aus die einheimischen angler beobachtet. sie fingen in der dämmerung wolfsbarsche. es war september. eine robuste rute, blei am wirbel auf der hauptschnur. am ende der hauptschnur ein wirbel mit vorfach und dicken haken. darauf waren stücke vom tintenfisch gespießt. irgendwo hab ich noch bilder von den wolfis. schöne burschen, aber schwierig zu fangen.

hinter dem padrao dos descobrimentos in belem, stadtauswärts, standen fast immer angler. die angler fahren mit ihren autos bis ans ufer. der tejo hat dort eine schnelle strömung. alle ruten lagen auf grund. blinker und wobbler kennen die dort glaube ich garnicht.

noch was interessantes sahen wir in cascais. dort kommst du mit dem bus hin. es ist sehr felsig. die angler haben einen eimer sardinenmatsch dabei und werfen öfter eine handvoll davon in die tosende brandung. sie hatten lange feine ruten und fischten mit posen auf blaue fische. weiß nicht was das war, makrelenähnlich. diese angelei scheint recht ergibig zu sein. 
sieh denen doch mal genau auf die finger, schon vom zusehen bekommt man lust es selber mal zu versuchen.


----------



## parser022 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

vielen dank rosi!

ich werde mir deinen tip mit cascais zu herzen nehmen und einfach mal mit meinem kram dahinfahren und einheimische immitieren. 

allerdings bin ich mit dem tejo immer noch sehr skeptisch. ich habe in belem und auch im zentrum von lissabon mehrere male zugesehen bei den grundanglern und es war nix los. vielleicht ist es aber auch die jahreszeit...

hat hier irgendjemand eine ahnung, zu welchen jahreszeiten welche fische kommen und beissen?
und wann kommen eigentlich die sardinen?

vielen dank schon mal...


----------



## Nolte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

(lagen auf grund. Blinker und Wobbler kennen die dort glaube ich garnicht.)

:q:q

Ist hier Jemand falsch informiert???...Oder nur keine ano uber Portugal"????
Mit "was" glaubt der amigo Rosi mit den diesen fische gefangen worden sind??









Ist num mal so das Turisten solche fische nicht zu gesicht bekomen wan sie sich nur am cafe' setzen und nicht  Angel gehen oder sich nicht auskennen...Aber biette ...Keine falsche infos weiter geben.

Filipe Cardoso


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> ...da ich gehoert habe, dass ich mir den tejo und das meer im raum lissabon nicht entgehen lassen soll, wollte ich euch fragen, wo und wie man am besten vorgeht...


dann hast du meinen post in Portugal - Lissabon doch gelesen, bevor ich den aus unsicherheit wieder gelöscht hab. mann, ich hab fast nen schlag gekriegt, 'n halbes jahr in Lisboa und dann süßwasserplanschen auf schwarzbarsch oder so: süßwasser haste doch reichlich in D. aber Tejo-mündung und atlantik - neid sag ich da nur. Nolte hat sich ja auch schon deiner erbarmt und dich auf algarve update aufmerksam gemacht. richtig so. hatte ich ja auch. wenn du am tejo die leute sitzen und nix fangen siehst - dann warst du zu kurz oder nicht oft genug da. also, ich sags nochmal: schau dir "unseren" thread noch mal an und frag (obwohl da ja schon fast(!) alles gesagt wurde) nochmal.
und überhaupt: wenn schon dann schneider am meer als an einem halbleeren barragem. aber ich seh schon: Nolte macht dich jetzt heiß: recht so!

gruß an dich, filipe


----------



## Nolte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Jose'!...

Bist du zufällig im Portugal ende Juno bis ende Juli??...

Das wäre mal nicht schlecht,ich habe ein tolles program mit meine Leute von den verschidenen forums und alte bekante...Angel bis der Artz kommt, mit gutes Hessen und drinken hehe...

Ja Leute ohne fleis kein preis,die portugiesische fische sind num mal nicht leicht zu fangen,man muss den Meer im Portugal "lesen können"Windrichtungen,tiden,Mond,Jahreszeit,Spots und dann fischen in den man sich nach der arten des fisches die man fangen möchte richtet,erst dann hat man eine reele chance
Atlantik und Mitellmer haben andere gesetze wie Nord und Ostsee,und eines könnt ihr mir glauben,da giebts wunderbare und viele fische,sehr viele fische,in Sommer in Tejo da werden jedes Jahr riesen Adlerfische gefangen,die Profis holen da tonnen davon,die Sportangler fangen jedes Jahr kapitale uber 30 und 40 kg schwere fische,sihe Algarve Update,ohne die riesen Wolfsbarsche,Douraden,Sargos,Seezunge,Conger ohne ende...Man muss sich nur auskennen,es reicht nicht eine Angel mit ne Wurmche in schmeissen und warten das ein riesen fisch beisst,so gehts nicht,und man sol die eineimischer die da an der Mauer angeln nicht zu viel aufmerksamkeit schenken und glauben das "das währs"mit der Angel mogligkeiten in Portugal,das währe ein fehller...

FC


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy Jose'!...
> 
> Bist du zufällig im Portugal ende Juno bis ende Juli??...
> 
> FC



klappt wieder nicht, filipe. wenn's gut geht bin ich im herbst in santiago de compostela (zu viele sünden!  
aber wir machen das noch zusammen, com certeza!

#h


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



Nolte schrieb:


> (lagen auf grund. Blinker und Wobbler kennen die dort glaube ich garnicht.)
> 
> :q:q
> 
> ...



öhm,  so lockt frau infos aus faulen schreibern. zeig doch mal den kunstköder. der wolfi hat ihn im maul, man sieht ihn nicht. wenn du ein ganz lieber bist, vielleicht die ganze montage?
für den nächsten urlaub in lisboa.


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

da ich ja nun die profis in sachen meeresangelei um mich versammelt habe, hier noch mal ein paar fragen:

1) wo finde ich einen tidenkalender und welche fische sind bei auf-, bzw, ablaufendem wasser zu erwarten.

2) leider konnte mir immer noch keiner sagen, wo ich im raum lissabon nun am besten hingehen soll mit welchem geraet?

3) wann kommen die sardinen?

4) was gibts jetzt zu erwischen

5) erbarmt sich irgendjemand und geht mit mir angeln wenn er in portugal ist?

vielen dank. ohne euch waere ich hier echt aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



Rosi schrieb:


> öhm,  so lockt frau infos aus faulen schreibern. zeig doch mal den kunstköder. der wolfi hat ihn im maul, man sieht ihn nicht. wenn du ein ganz lieber bist, vielleicht die ganze montage?
> für den nächsten urlaub in lisboa.



Ops|rolleyes hatte was ubersehen#c

Rosi die montage ist ganz einfach...Man nehme (gehe davon aus 
das die meistern mit Multi fischen) als schockleader(albrihgtknot) etwa 1 bis 1,5m  Fluordarbon 0,35 mm bis 0,40mm (für Wolfsbarsche vollig ausreichend im freies gewässer)und am ende entweder ein Rapala knot oder ein clip wo man die Wobllern hängt ,diesen werden im Portugal meistens von Luckie Craft Rapala Daiwa,Imashima und noch ne paar andere in den länge um die 10 bis 14 cm benutzt und farben Blau,Grun,rose,chartreuse,
weiss...Zu zeit werden wunderbare Wolfies gefangen.

Grüße

FC


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo nolte,

zu welcher tageszeit sollte man mit dem wobbler auf woelfe fischen?

;+


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> da ich ja nun die profis in sachen meeresangelei um mich versammelt habe, hier noch mal ein paar fragen:
> 
> ...



Hy parser...

1)Tiden kalender findest du in jeden Angelgeschäft in Portugal kostenlos.
2)Um Tejo erum giebtes eine menge Botseigner die Angler mitnehmen (gegen bezahlung solange keine bekante sind klar)
und in die kanäle bei komende und auslaufende wasser wunderbare fische fangen,dan giebts die bekante stellen die hier schon erwähnt worden sind,und DAN giebts die gute Spots wie Ponta da erva (auf die andere seite von Lissabon bei Porto Alto)wo der Tejo hinauf läuft,oder die Cova do vapor 
die molen sind bekant für gute fänge (Atlantik seite).
3)Die schmakahfte sardinen kommen in Sommer,um so späht um so schmakahfte sind sie auch (ein super köder)
4)Zu zeit hast grossen chancen auf grosse Wolfsbarsche,Sargos und in bestimte Spots Douraden= Sparus aurata.

Wan ich in Portugal bin (Sommer wie gesagt)könnten wir uns mal veabreden und mal ne paar fisch fangen,ich bin immer unterwegs,egal ob mit Boot oder vom Strand aus mit der Spinnrute oder Surfcasting,rokfisching egal,so wie ich die brauchbare signale habe so werde ich da aktiv,meldet dich

Grüße

FC
5)


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Nolte,

das sind nun wirkich einmal brauchbare infos! vielen  dank!

ich werd mich auf jeden fall melden im sommer und hoffe, dass ich bis dahin schon etwas besser bescheid weiss ueber den atlantik. 

liebe gruesse aus lissabon,
parser


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> hallo nolte,
> 
> zu welcher tageszeit sollte man mit dem wobbler auf woelfe fischen?
> 
> ;+



Da giebts keine regeln!..Immer!!!

Principiel hat man immer die chance ein Wolf zu erwishen bei uns,dabei muss man aber sagen das die (erfarungsgemäss)
Morgen und Abendstunden die besser sein können in quantität
nicht in qualität,den in der Nacht beissen die grossten.

man muss nur die richtige stelle ausmachen...Won Strand aus beworzuge ich die letzten Drei Stunden der Tiden zum Ebe
wan man aber in den ausläufe wie der Tejo fischt da siehts anderes aus,da können die letzten drei stunden vom Flut die ergiebigsten sein,wiederrum ist das immer abängig vom wetter 
und Mond fasen,die Springfluten spielen ein grosse rolle bei wolfsbarchangeln,ausserdem ist er sehr launisch,Heute ist diesen Spot super...Und Morgen tote hose...

FC


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo,

wie siehts da eigenltich mit beifang aus beim spinnfischen. gehen einem da hornhecht oder meerforellen oder sonstiges auch an den haken?

und hast du direkt im tejo bei alcantara oder belem zum beispiel auch schon mal wolfsbarsche gefangen?

vielen dank wiedermal...


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ab Rio Minho abwärts giebts keine Meerforelen (ganz selten und nicht nännenswert)...
Im Tejo selbst sind die Hornis auch nicht so toll vertreten da das wasser sehr undursichtig ist(für uns portugiese spielt der horni auch nicht ne grosse rolle als fang),aber um so nahe der Atlantik um so mehr werden sie angetrofen je nach Jahres zeit,die makrele sind da und ab Mai je nach wetter kommen die Adlerfische und dan werds interessant im Tejo,sehr interessant

FC


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

juhuu! 

ich hab heute meinen ersten fisch gefangen. ich bin nur so zum spass nach alfama zur bruecke gefahren und hab den blinker ein paar mal geworfen und dann habe ich komischerweise eine meeraesche auf blinker gefangen. etwas eigenartig, aber immerhin ein fisch!

das mit den adlerfischen klingt ja fantastisch! und die kriegt man auch vom ufer aus beim spinnfischen, oder brauchts dazu ein boot?

liebe gruesse


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Eine Meeräsche???...Na das ist doch schon mal was |supergri

versuche mit diesen Wobller,die kannst ja in den Angel laden direkt kaufen ,sind portugiesische erstellung und kosten so um die 5 € in vergleich zum Lukies richtig billig aber gut...

Vega AKADA...





FC


----------



## parser022 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

so aehnliche wobbler habe ich sogar in meiner geraetekiste, aber wenn die so billig sind, dann werd ich mir bestimmt eine ordentliche palette zulegen.

morgen, sofern das wetter mitspielt werde ich mir die Cova do vapor vornhehmen und da ist dann auch die kamera mit dabei.

ich hab uebrigens eine website gefunden, auf der die tidenzeiten aufgelistet sind:

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php

Sab, 2008-02-23 04:07 +0000 3.59 Preia-mar Sab, 2008-02-23 10:20 +0000 0.52 Baixa-mar Sab, 2008-02-23 16:25 +0000 3.34 Preia-mar Sab, 2008-02-23 22:27 +0000 0.60 Baixa-mar
da es sich bei diesem platz um eine muendung handelt, also um den tejo auslauf sollte es dann also von 13-16 uhr ganz gut sein, wenn ich deine 3 stunden regel befolge. also die letzten 3 stunden in denen das wasser steigt. liege ich da richtig???

probieren tu ich es so oder so. werd auch eine matchrute und eine grundrute einpacken und ein paar sardinen vom fischhaendler. ich glaub, dass ich nicht mehr extra ins angelgeschaeft gehe und wuermer oder so kaufe. da muss es ja muscheln oder so geben, die man von den steinen kratzen kann so wie am mittelmeer oder auch im pazifik? da hat das immer ganz gut geklappt so auf selbstversorger..

also wuenscht mir glueck, dann gibts auch schoene fotos 

ach ja. hier ist uebrigens ein andere thread von mir in einem anderen forum. es geht ums suesswasserangeln in portugal. vielleicht interessierts euch ja auch. ich versuch einfach mal, eine verknuepfung herzustellen zwischen den verschiedenen foren, denn viel deutschsprachiges findet man ja nicht im netz zum thema angeln in portugal.

hier der link:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=41451


----------



## parser022 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

schade. das wetter ist leider be******** heute. da hatte der wetterbericht ausnahmsweise mal recht. hoffentlich wirds morgen besser, dann kanns endlich losgehen.


----------



## Nolte (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> schade. das wetter ist leider be******** heute. da hatte der wetterbericht ausnahmsweise mal recht. hoffentlich wirds morgen besser, dann kanns endlich losgehen.



Wan das Wetter jetz rau/auflandigewind ist dan musst du sobald der wind es erlaubt sofort am wasser sein (caida de Mar)sagt man bei uns,vor alle dinge am Strände mit vorgelagerte sandbänke (sehr gut) in der erste stunden wo ruhe eimkehrt ist dan fressen angesagt bei den Fische an die sandbänke da die ganze wirbellose und crustacien schutzlos erum schwimen weil sein "zuhause"durch den storm zerstört ist,und das wissen die Fische,also nichts wie ihn so schnell es geht,sobald eine tide durch ist werden die fänge immer weniger...Ein gute Angler weiss voher wo solche bänke sind
und beobachtet das geschehen um zu zuschlagen wan die signale da sind,sonst ist das alles Glücksache wan man ein gute fang macht..Gut merken den das ist num mal so bei uns am wasser (Atlantik).

PS:Achte auf die mindest masse bei Wolf=36 cm, ist wichtig.

Werde mich freuen ein schönes bild von dir zu sehen mit den adequade "partner"|supergri

FC


----------



## parser022 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo,

na dann werd ich morgen sehen, dass ich auf jeden fall rauskomme. leider habe ich keine wetterfeste kleidung mitgenommen, was die ganze sache etwas erschwert. aber ich hatte durch das ganze angel equipment auch so schon 10 kg uebergewicht beim fliegen. da muss ich mir noch was ueberlegen bezueglich watthose und oelzeug...

der wind kommt allerdings momentan aus SO, was, da wir uns an der westkueste befinden dann eigentlich ablandig waere oder? 

aber egal wie es ist, irgendwas wird schon anbeissen und ich bin auch schon mit hornhechten oder makrelen oder was auch immer zufrieden, da alles neu fuer mich ist und sicher spass macht.


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> na dann werd ich morgen sehen, dass ich auf jeden fall rauskomme. leider habe ich keine wetterfeste kleidung mitgenommen, was die ganze sache etwas erschwert. aber ich hatte durch das ganze angel equipment auch so schon 10 kg uebergewicht beim fliegen. da muss ich mir noch was ueberlegen bezueglich watthose und oelzeug...
> 
> ...



also in portugal gibts auch hübsches ölzeug, wathose ist ja ok, vorsicht beim waten (wasser 50cm, gleich 1,20cm, dann parser22 aufm weg nach america, oops)
auflandig ist super, stark "ablandig", bei dir jetzt SO, kann auch sehr gut sein - bei beiden kommt es nur auf eins an, auf "welle", da wird frei gespült, da stirbt viel, da ist futter satt im wasser -  und wenn diese brandung nachläßt, dass der suchende fisch nicht mehr "verschaukelt" wird, die brandung also nicht mehr bis zum boden durchschlägt, dann heißt wer zuerst kommt frißt am meisten - ne relativ kurze zeit, in der köder unbedacht genommen werden.  noch was: die besten angler kennen natürlich die besten stellen -  wo aber die meisten angler stehen ist aber allzuoft nur ne bierbude oder ein günstiger parkplatz: da häufen sich dann die faulen "deppen" - menge ist nicht unbedingt ein qualitätsmerkmal. unser trost: es gibt auch jede menge portugiesische schneider. sprichst du vielleicht ein bisschen portugues?
im web gibts doch einige interessante "sitios do pescador", da erfährt mensch auch eigentlich, welcher fisch gerade saison hat. zum schluß noch nen tipp mit langem bart: "dreh dem meer nie den rücken zu!" (könnt ich was von erzählen...)


----------



## Nolte (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Pedro(ein anfänger in sache spinning) ist heute morgen Angelgegangen im Praia das bicas bei Sesimbra,was er da erlebt hat  schrieb er in unssere forum PD...Ein schönes erlebnis...
Er erzählte nach den er ein Sammy/Luckie Craft in den nasse element werfte  (in der nähe von zwei felsen)und damit begang den "suche den hund" sofort ein atacke
hatte, aber fehllbis,das wasser explodiert formlich unter seine Wobller,er wiederholte den wurf und Zak war der fisch(Wolfsbarsch)dran,diesmal gut geahkt,nach eine gute kampf mit den Kapitale (schätzungsweise 6/7 kg kannte er diese anlanden...Und dann passiert das unerwartete,der fisch schlagte mit den kopf und der wirbel war auf...Fich und Wobller weg...
Pedro sagte nur ...Der h******** hat gewonen und nahm meine Sammy mit!!!... (etwa 15€)...lachte und knupfte neues material (ein Xlayer)sihe bild und prompt hate er noch drei fische,nicht so gross aber wunderschone,ein davon schwimt wieder und die Varia die presentiere ich euch...Ein klasse fisch
sieh selbst...






FC


----------



## parser022 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hey nolte,

schoen, dass du mich so auf denm laufenden haeltst. das ist ja wirklich ein wunderbarer fisch. wie heisst der? vario etwa?

meine vorfreude wird immer groesser!

in welchem forum steht das online. pd forum?

vielleicht kann ich pedro ja mal kontaktieren, sesimbra ist ja auch nicht weit von hier.

lg und danke,
parser


----------



## Nolte (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ops...Biete die administration  um verzeihung wegen der riesen bild...
@parse

Der fisch ist ein Varia,man nehnt ihn auch Baila und verählt sich
 so etwa wie der Wolf,nur ein bissyen mehr temperament:q
gastronomisch gesehen ist eine freude...

Pedro ist ein Medizin Student der wenig zeit hat Heute hatte er mal sein freien Tag,dermnächst gebe ich dir sein Blog,da kannst ja mehrere sein gefangene fische sehen...

FC


----------



## parser022 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo,

gestern hab ich es endlich geschafft. ich war an den molen bei der costa caparica und habe in den abendstunden meine ersten 2 wolfsbarsche ueberlisten koennen. zwar waren sie beide untermassig und schwimmen wieder, aber es hat spass gemacht und ich hab vertrauen in die ganze sache gekommen. jetzt ist es nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis die dickeren kommen.

koeder war ein weisser rapala mit neonorangen streifen. leider musste ich kurz vor der daemmerung abbrechen, weil mich eine welle auf der mole ueberraschte und ich dank meiner unpassenden kleidung voellig nass im bis heimfahren durfte. (anfaenger...)

aber wie gesagt, es war toll und ich werds bald wiederholen...

anbei ein foto. lg parser


----------



## Nolte (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

:vik:Klasse  Amigo!... Fleiss macht sich bezahlt...Und wie sagt man so schön...Jeder fängt mal klein an:q...Jetz nur nicht aufgeben,die grössen kommen, 100%...

FC


----------



## kiko123 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo,

zuerst mal Glückwunsch zu Deinen Robalos, Parser.

Ich bin seit Kurzem in Lissabon und auf diesen thread gestossen, weil ich ebenfalls gerne Robalos angel(n würde). Ich war am Wochenende auch unterwegs, in Estoril - Praia Sao Joao und Parede. 
Allerdings ging ich leer aus. Mein Problem  war vor allem bei ansteigendem Meeresspiegel und Gegenwind trotzdem noch weit genug hinter der Brandung zu fischen. 

Das lag vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht das richtige Equipment hatte, das meiste ist leider noch in Deutschland, kommt aber noch... zum Ausprobieren hat es aber gereicht.
Heute war ich schon mal im Angelladen und habe mir etwas Adäquates für Robalos zugelegt, damit es möglichst bald mal wieder losgehen kann. 

Kennt sonst jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Stellen in der Nähe von Lissabon, wo man es auf Robalo probieren sollte? 
Wie war's in Costa Caparica?

In Estoril war es schon ziemlich voll überall, war aber auch Sonntag ... Übrigens, die meisten gingen auf Sargo und Salema, entweder mit Pose oder auf Grund.

Gruss
Kiko


----------



## Nolte (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Kiko

Bem vindo ao AB=Wilkommen beim AB

Auf Salemas geht man nur "unfreiwilig" das ist beifang,der fisch ist nicht sehr beliebt bei uns,der hat auch "die Tage":q wie die 
frau und daswegen am bestimte zeiten "ungenissbar",der Sargo ist ne tolle fisch,jetz ist der richtige zeit um ein anständiger exemplar zu fangen...Was der material aus Deutschland betrift
die damit zu tun hat mit Köder lasses liebe da wo es ist,ausser ein paar Tobys oder änliches sonst funktioniert nichts,oder du fischst auch im Susswasser,auf die Schwartzbarsche zbs und hast mal ne paar wobller die "passen" könnten...

FC


----------



## parser022 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo kiko. 

also in caparica bzw. cova do vapor gehts super. es gibt hier jede menge molen und somit kannst du auch mit leichteren koedern angeln, da du nicht mehr so weit werfen musst. ich selbst hab eine shimano beastmaster mit 2,70m bis 100g wurfgewicht und komme gut damit klar. 3m-3,50m und eine groessere rolle (5000+) waeren natuerlich besser, aber es geht auch so tadellos. 

wenn du weiter werfen musst, wuerde ich dir einen spoeket empfehlen. das ist so ne art meerforellenwobbler ohne schaufel mit dem du extrem weit rauskommst. ich hab leider meinen einzigen gestern zwischen den steinen abgerissen.

in cascais war ich zwar noch nicht angeln, aber ich habs mir angesehen und dort muesste es auch gute roballos geben. es ist dort felsiger und die brandung wird etwas gebremst. das werd ich sicher auch bald mal probieren.

auf jeden fall bin ich morgen nachmittag in caparica und wuerd mich freuen, wenn wir uns mal treffen koennten, denn zu zweit machts einfach mehr spass! ich hab dir eine pm mit meiner telefonnummer + email geschickt. du kannst dich jederzeit melden. allerdings bin ich von donnerstag bis dienstag nicht in lissabon. 

lg und hoffentlich bis bald mal,
parser


----------



## kiko123 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Nolte,
Hallo Parser,

Ich habe mich auch mit einem Angler dort unterhalten, der auf Sargo ging, der hat mir auch erklärt, dass Salema nur Beifang ist. Das hätte ich auch vom Gesichtsausdruck ablesen können

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass so viele Angler dort an den Felsen stehen und mit "normaler" Pose fischen ... und die Salemas in den Eimern behielten.

Es gibt schon das ein oder andere, was ich hier gebrauchen könnte, habe hier ausser 2 (für Robalo wenig geeigneten) Ruten und ner Wathose nicht mal nen Wirbel oder so... deshalb bin ich auch gleich in den Angelladen. Habe mir eine 2,70m Rute und eine passende 4000er Rolle, dazu ein paar Wobbler... ich hoffe damit wird es was beim nächsten Mal.

Ich würde es aber bei Gelegenheit auch gerne mal an einer der Barragem auf Achigas probieren... mit dem Süsswasserkram aus Deutschland...

@Parser
danke für die PM. Ja, nächste Woche wäre besser, dann bist Du wieder zurück und ich hab (hoffentlich) weniger um die Ohren.
Meld Dich wenn Du wieder da bist, aber lass uns auf jeden Fall mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag festhalten. 
Wir könnten Richtung Cascais raus... unterhalb von Parede gab es einen Abschnitt, der felsig war aber ohne Kliff. 
Wir telefonieren ....

Gruss 
Kiko


----------



## Nolte (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Denkt an eure Angelscheine,zu zeit werds bei uns nicht spassis wan man ohne erwicht werd,egal ob suss/salzwasser,es werden riesen sumen als strafe verähngt.

FC


----------



## kiko123 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Nolte,

ist schon erledigt, ich habe mir per Multibanco eine Licenca de pesca ludica (Pesca Apeada) für das ganze Jahr geholt. 
Das sollte reichen oder gibt es da eine extra Lizenz die ich zusätzlich benötige? Wahrscheinlich für die Seen, aber das kommt eh erst später dran ...

Schwarzangeln macht bei den Preisen sowieso keinen Sinn ...

Gruss
Kiko


----------



## Nolte (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Die lizens für Boot ist besser,da ist schon dabei Tauchen und  Land=Apeada,so musst du nochmal bezahlen wan mit Boot fischst:q und Bootsfischen in Portugal ist das grösste...Tauchen ist nicht mein ding,keine erfahrung und keine ausrüstung...

FC


----------



## parser022 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

ich war heute wieder in costa caparica, diesmal aber leider erfolglos. die einheimischen habe ein paar makrelen und kleine varias gefangen auf eine art twister am langen vorfach mit einer art unterwasserkugel vorgeschalten. 

fuer mich wars aber trotzdem ganz ok dank dem tollen wetter...

kiko ich hab auch bereits die lizenz fuer saemtliche seen und fluesse (ausser den privaten) in portugal. die bekommst du hier:

Direccao Geral dos Recoursos Florestais
Av. Joao Christomo 26
1069-040 Lisboa
213124800
(das ist gleich bei der gelben linie station saldanha)

hat auch nur 7 euro gekostet....

ich war uebrigens schon einmal und hab es hier niedergeschrieben. ist sicher auch ein interessanter thread fuer dich kiko.

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=41451

lg
parser


----------



## kiko123 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi,

super, vielen Dank parser. Werde schauen, dass ich da in den nächsten Tagen mal vorbeikomme...
Ein Barragem würde mich auch sehr reizen und der thread ist super...

Das mit den extra Lizenzen ist ein bisschen konfus, wäre super wenn man sich da vorher informieren könnte, bevor man zu Fuss aus einer gesonderten Zone rauslaufen muss 
Ich nehme mal an das hat u.a. auch mit Naturschutz  und -reservaten zu tun. Ich war mal in Portinho da Arrabida und meine da war das ähnlich...

parser, die "unterwasserkugel" war vielleicht ein sbirolino... das hätte ich mir schon am Wochenende gewünscht um die Distanz zu  überbrücken.

Ich habe übrigens ne montage gesehen, die ich interessant fand. Sowas wie ne kleine-faustgrosse Plastikkugel, Ballrag, mit kleinem shad, Gummifisch. Die Distanz dazwischen war ca. 2m. 
Soll prima sein für Robalo und Sargo. Allerdings glaube ich nicht für die Spinnrute, sah ein bisschen heftig aus... was hältst Du davon? Oder doch lieber mit Wobbler?

Grüsse
Kiko


----------



## parser022 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo kiko,

die unterwasserkugel war genau das, was du auch gesehen hast. also diese faustgrosse platikkugel. koeder war so eine art sandaal. fuer mich ist das allerdings nichts denke ich. die angler hier fischen das ding mit normalen grundruten und kurbeln es nur langsam ein. ich bin eher fuer das aktive fischen mit wobbler, oder auch gummifisch.

lg, parser


----------



## Rosi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

klasse und petri heil!

sozusagen ist hier der direkte draht zur lisboa-angelszene. na ich lese jedenfalls gerne mit.


----------



## Jose (2. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hmm, was issen jetzt? ins wasser gefallen? |bigeyes


----------



## Nolte (3. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



Jose schrieb:


> hmm, was issen jetzt? ins wasser gefallen? |bigeyes



Sind alle am Wasser...Zu beschäftigt!!!...
FC


----------



## parser022 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

bin zurueck. leider aber nicht vom angeln, sondern von madrid. wenn alles gut geht, dann bin ich morgen wieder am wasser. caparica wahrscheinlich, weil das geht fuer mich am schnellsten mit dem bus von alcantara. ich hoffe, ich komme aber auch noch vor der schonzeit des achiga an einen stausee. ich moechte so ein ding noch unbedingt fangen, denn in oesterreich gibt es sie fast nirgends ausser in einigen seen in kaernten (kleinsee).

drueckt mir die daumen fuer morgen...

noch eine frage an die experten:

durch das ganze gerede bin ich jetzt irgendwie stuzig geworden was die lizenz fuers suesswasser betrifft. ist hier nun auch ein unterschied zwischen angeln vom boot aus oder zu fuss, oder ist das bei der licencia desportiva egal? 

und gibt es die suesswasserlizenz eigentlich auch am multibanco automat?

danke schoen und liebe gruesse,
parser


----------



## parser022 (4. März 2008)

*Angelgeschaefte*

Hier ein paar nuetzliche Infos:

1.
 artipesca
  Tv. Remolares 42/4, das ist gleich bei cais do sodre
  Es gibt dort um ca 50 euro gute spinnruten fuers schwarzbarschangeln. Kurze harten stecken halt.

  2.
  Fishing world
  R. Bica Sapato 50 – B, das ist bei santa apolonia
  Der ist etwas groesser und hat auch mehr auswahl fuers meer.

  Hier ausserdem noch einige links zu shops bei denen ich noch nicht war.

http://www.hotfrog.pt/Empresas/Anzolmar

http://www.hotfrog.pt/Produtos/Pesca

http://www.sabemais.pt/search.asp?act=16231&posicao=4&x1=5&x2=4

gruesse,
parser


----------



## Nolte (4. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy parser022

Ja es giebt ein unterschied,wan du die Boots licenz erwerbst dan hast automatisch die Licenz zu fuss und zum Tauchen...Wan du nur die Licenz zum Fuss hast dan darfst nicht von Boot aus oder Tauchen (alles Geld macherei)|gr:...
Fürs Süsswasser giebts nicht in Multibanco,da musst schon woanderes ihn, bei Lissabon  weiss ich nicht genau aber ich werd danach fragen und es hier posten...

FC


----------



## Nolte (4. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

av João Crisóstomo, na direcção geral de florestas e custa cerca de oito euros.

Da kann man die "Licenca desportiva de agua doce" erwerben

Avenida Joao Criso'stomo 
Direccao Geral das Florestas=Forstamt
Kostet 8 €,musst aber fragen... Nacional oder Regional den das erste ist teure wie die zweite,aber empfehllenswert

FC


----------



## parser022 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

nolte danke fuer die info. gibts beim suesswasser nun auch eine lizenz fuers bootsangeln, oder ist das ohnehin inkludiert?

ich war heute wieder in caparica, diesmal wars echt anstrengend und zermuerbend. ich bin um ca 1600 Uhr hingekommen und war bis 1930 ohne einen biss. der wind war sehr stark ablandig und geben 7 war der hoehepunkt der ebbe erreicht. ein angler vor ort hat gemeint, dass bei dieser konstellation nichts zo holen sei. was denkt ihr dazu???

und noch eine frage:
wie ist eure strategie auf roballo? fischt ihr eher mehrere stunden an der selben stelle, oder wechselt ihr oft den platz?

wie fischt ihr eure wobbler oder andere spinnkoeder? eher gleichmaessig oder ruckartig so wie einen jerkbait zum beispiel?

liebe gruesse,
parser


----------



## parser022 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

ich war gestern wieder unterwegs. diesmal mit kiko in der gegend carcavelos. wir haben von 17:00 bis ca. 21:30 geangelt, um 19:51 war der tiefststand der ebbe erreicht.

wir haben aber leider keinen robalo erwischt. kiko hatte 2 bisse und ich hab eine meeraesche am schwanz gehakt. anbei ein paar fotos...

lg,
parser


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Wie ich schon sagte ...Mann "muss" den Meer lesen können

vor Zwei Tage war nicht das ideale wetter dafür,Heute und Gestern schon,man hat wieder gut gefangen,sogar sehr gut
morgens und Abends hat man paar weise wollfe gefangen

Heute Morgen






Heute Abend






Spinning
Wobller  Angel Kiss

FC


----------



## parser022 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Nolte,

da sind ja ein paar schoene brummer dabei! 

hilfst du mir ein bisschen auf die spruenge?

wo hat er die gefangen?
warum war es gerade gestern so gut?
wie nahe ans ufer kommen die woelfe? auch ins knietiefe wasser?

vielen dank wiedermal. ich hoffe, ich lerne auch bald, das meer zu lesen...

lg
parser


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> Hallo Nolte,
> 
> da sind ja ein paar schoene brummer dabei!
> 
> ...



Hy parser

Ich helf dir gern,bin schon längst dabei...

Steift dich nicht auf ein Spot wo gerade Gestern gut gefangen worden ist...Heute fährst du ihn... und niichts...(hab ich schon mal betont)achte liebe auf die Windrichtung die voher erchten(ein zwei Tage vorher)und besucher ein Spot die dir verdächtig vorkommt(geöhrt ein bissyen erfahrung dabei ich weiss)auflandigen winde sind in der regel ergiebig,fische in den Kannälle am Strand  oder kanälle zwiechen felsen (caneiros)
pass deine ködder den lokal an ...

"Gestern" war es gut weil der wetter sich beruigt hat (siehe) ältere topicos von mir)das hat viel zu sagen...

parser...Die Wollfsbarsche kommen SEHR NAHE am ufer,ich hab schon fische gefangen die den Ködder bis ans trocken gejagt haben,sehr oft sogar,es giebt ein technik die darauf besteht den Meer die rucken zu drehen (in den man ins wasser wattert und richtung ufer werft zwiechen die (caneiros)während des ablaufende tiden...Am Strand (mein lieblings Spotts)fische ich am liebsten in der Kanten der Sandbänke,wan diesen paralel zum ufer laufen dan ist es ideal,und nach eine"caida de mar"
Meeres sturtz,sagt man bei uns,dann ists fast eine Garantie das man welche fische fängt...

Nehmm dir zeit...Und beobachte erst das ganze geschen drum herum,und sturtz dich nicht direkt ins wasser,schau wo die strömung führt zwiechen die "caneiros"suche die felsen die "verdächtig" ausehen...

FC


----------



## parser022 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hey nolte,

alles was du sagst klingt sehr logisch und dennoch wills bei mir seit dem ersten und einzigen erfolg nicht mehr klappen. ich war heute wieder an der costa caparica von 16:00 bis 21:00 uhr. das wetter hatte sich gerade etwas beruhigt und es war innerhalb der letzten 3 stunden vor dem tiefststand des wassers. ich hatte aber leider wieder keinen biss. wenigstens war ich nicht der einzige. auch ein einheimischer spinnfischer ging leer aus...immerhin war ich aber an der frischen luft und ich werde nicht aufgeben, bevor endlich mal einer von den robalos wie auf den fotos an meiner angel haengt.

also ich halte euch am laufenden.

gute nacht,
parser


----------



## Nolte (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@parser

Ich bin eberzeugt das bei so Jemand wie du die mit so ne begeisterung rangeht das es bald knallt#6davon bin ich uberzeugt...Lasst dich nicht entmütigen der "biss" kommt schnelle wie du Denkst(alte dich an die Regeln und währst belohnt)...Manschmal dauerts bis man es in den grif hat aber dann...

Grüss

FC


----------



## Tortugaf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*


Ola Nolte.Du betonts immer wieder das Meer lesen können u.wie wichtig es ist.Kannst du uns dazu mehr u.genaueres sagen.Strömung ,trübes o.klares Wasser ,Wasserverwirbelung o.auf was mann noch achten muss. Woran erkennt man,das Fische dort sind ? Sieht man sie  in den Wellen o.gibt es noch andere Anzeichen.  G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Nolte (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@Tortugaf

Hy ... Hier ein bild die deutlich zeigt das fische da sein Können




da ist"noch" bewegung im Wasser nach eine sturm,ideale bedingungen...Tortugaf wer in Portugal den Meer nicht versteht
fängt nur sporadisch mal eine oder andere fisch,die Tiden sind wichtig und seine öhe,aber die Tage vorher auchden das Meer sieht jeden Tag anderes aus,man treft nie dersselbe bedingung.
Fische lassen sich auch ausmachen durch raubzüge.oder man kann sie auch in den Wellen sehen,aber das alle wichtigste sine die bedingungen...Wasser farbe spielt auch eine rolle aber das ist schwerieg zu erklären,eines ist nie gut(zu helle farbe)kann man nach hause gehen da ist kein fisch...

Grüss

FC


----------



## Tortugaf (11. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Danke für schnelle Anwort u.das Foto,dein Foto sagt mir viel(gute Anwort).Viel Bewegung,grosse Felsen Unterwasser u.tiefe Löcher mit Strömungsrinnen,so glaube ich.Das ist eine von den üblichen verdächtigen Stellen.Am Strand ist es für mich schwieriger.Dort muss man die Brandung lesen können um die Rinnen zu entdecken o.eine Sandbank mit Kanten.Einige Frage noch;lockst du die Fische an(Sadinenbrei) o.suchst du sie.? Der ist wichtig Mond.! Meinst du damit ausschliesslich die Tidenhöhe o.gibt es noch mehr was mit den Mond zusammenhängt,zB. in der Nacht ? Das mit der Farbe, ist das eine Sache die mit den Licht u.Wind zusammenhängt? Klare sonnige Tage mit wenig Wind ergibt helles Wasser u.bedeckte bis trübeTage ohne o wenig  Sonne(lux) mit auflandigen Wind ,ergibt dunkleres Wasser?     Ist das Verhältnis so  ????    G.tortugaf   :vik:


----------



## Nolte (11. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy "P"Tortugaf"l"

Hast teils/recht mit deine post uber die lichtverhältniss,obwoll noch viele andere aspekte eine rolle spielen..
Ja man kann auch die Barsche (auch andere fische)mit sardinen oder andere lokmitel anzihen auf verschiedene weise wie  sardinen stücke in den sand leicht eingegraben bei ebe am Strand oder einfach die felsen mit sardinen brei/stücke bewerfen und auf die Flut warten damit sie die rest der arbeit macht
allerdings ich suche immer der fisch,ohne sardine als Angler soll man immer Herr uber der wetter bericht sein (sehr wichtig)

FC


----------



## Tortugaf (11. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Danke Nolte ,ich habe auch vor etwa 10 Jahren in Portugal ,nähe Lagos ,gefischt.Und ein unvergesslichen Angeltag zusammen mit ein portugischen Freund u.Fischer erlebt..Die Atlantikküste gefällt mir sehr gut. Das mit der Farbe scheint ja sehr interesant zu sein.Ich werde das mal in meinen Bebobachtungen  mehr einbeziehnen|kopfkrat.Habe eigendtlich noch nie so sehr darauf geachet.Ich weiss nur eins, um so klarer das Wasser um zu schwieriger war das Fischen im allegmeinen. Und wie du auch sagtes das Wetter  ist wichtig |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes!!!! G.Tortugaf   :m


----------



## Jose (19. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

das klingt ja sehr erfolgreich, vor allem das schweigen hier.
was ist los? alle auf osterurlaub in deutschland?


----------



## parser022 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

so. wieder da. es gab besuch und keine zeit zu angeln. dieses wochenende solls wieder losgehen, aber vorher noch ein paar fragen:

wenn man in den tidenkalender von maerz schaut, dann sieht man, dass am 17.3. und am 27.3. jeweils ein eintrag feht. das heisst, es ist einmal fuer 12 stunden flut und einmal fuer 12 stunden ebbe. 

sind das die springtiden? 
falls nein, was ist das und was sind springtiden?

ist es generell besser auf robalo, wenn der tidenhub, also der unterschied zwischen ebbe und flut hoeher ist, oder niedriger?

vielen dank wiedermal an die eifrigen unterstuetzer im exil. ich hoffe, ich kann euch bald mit fotos belohnen...

gruesse,
parser


----------



## Nolte (21. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Parser

Eigentlich dachte ich beim aufmachen der site daran das...So jetz  hatts geknallt!!!...#d

Werds noch, ich werd mich freuen ein foto von dir mit ein"Spannferkell" an die arme zu sehen|supergri

Springtide oder Springflut sind die gleiche...Das sind die höchste Wasserstand alle 14 Tage so zu sagen...Ds heisst das die Ebe an niedrigsten ausfählt und die Flut am höchsten,bei diese kongestalation spielt die Mond eine grosse rolle den es giebt eine Sog zwieschen Erde und Mond und die Meere/tiden werden damit beeinflusst,in diese zeiten merkt man eine grössere aktivitäten in den Oceanen damit sind auch die Barsche beteiligt den es giebt starkere strömungen und damit mehr chance auf nahrung...Man geht davon aus das die zwei Tage vor der Springfluten schoon produktive sind,so wie die folgende und Zwei Tage danach soweit kein stärkere Winde 
nicht das ganze stört...

Parser!... Fang entlich ein Barsch...Die sind da!!!...Ich will ein foto von dir hier sehen:q

FC


----------



## parser022 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo,

ich war heute wieder draussen bei carcavelos. es haette alles ganz gut gepasst. heute war um ca. 21:00 tiefststand und es ist vollmond, also springflut. leider machte mir ziemlich starker wind  aus norden zu schaffen. nachdem ich beim dritten wurf meine maria in den steinen lassen musste, kaempfte ich mehr mit der motivation als mit dem wind.

die anderen angler fischten alle mit diesen wasserkugeln, weil das bei wind besser funktioniert und ausserdem haenger nicht so teuer kommen. 

wie siehts bei euch aus, fischt ihr oft mit dem zeug?
was ist erfolgreicher auf robalo, die kugel oder der wobbler?

was mehr spass macht liegt auf der hand...

lg
parser


----------



## Jose (21. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

ich schick dir/euch jetzt mal 'nen trost: ich war schon ein 3/4 jahr in der algarve, bis ich meinen ersten 2 kg robalo dran hatte, ebenso lange hat es gedauert, bis ich meinen ersten fetten pargo an land hatte.
war ne fürchterliche zeit (bis ich bemerkt hab, dass es viele angler gab, aber auch sehr viele schneider). und dann immer dieser selbstzweifel, mach ichs richtig oder nicht - die zeit, der ort, das wetter, die methode????

dann hab ich mitgekriegt, dass es manchmal nur ein paar meter sind zwischen fangen und leerer haken, stehen aber leider keine hinweisschilder und die meisten halten sich da auch sehr bedeckt. schon mal aufgefallen, wie schnell und heimlich ein guter fisch im sack verschwindet?
wie heißt es im I-Ging so schön?
beharrlichkeit führt zum ziel!
lasst euch nicht verdrießen, und zur not gibts ja noch den mercado.
auf teller sind alle lecker und dem fisch ist es eh egal.

der robalo kommt!

frohe ostern


----------



## Nolte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@Jose'

Du hast recht ...Die einheimischer fischer lassen sich nicht gerne ins handwerk schauen,mann solte aufpassen wan man sie mit der rute auf den rücken von Spot weg laufen sehen:qund die eine hand ganz hunten:q

@Parser

Die technik mit den Buldo=Boia de agua oder feste kuntstof je nach dem(ich bevorzuge ein schwere Sbirolino Halbsinkend)
ist die der am meistern fische fängt zu zeit mit raglou oder
Red Gills (sandaal imitationen) die fischt man mit längere ruten und vorfächer um die 2,5 bis 4 m achtung die Kunstköder muss man kalibrieren sonst gehts nicht(oder selten was)...
Im Sommer ist die Spinning  mit Wobllern am fängigsten da die brutfischen da sind, und diesen imitationen(wobllern)am besten passen...Das heisst aber nicht das zu zeit nicht damit gefangen werd mit wobllern,ganz ins gegenteil es werd gefangen...Parser am ball bleiben, der fisch kommt den in der gegend wo du angelst werden fast täglich gute fische gefangen,am 19.03 ist wieder eine 5 kg fisch am helligsten Tag gefangen worden direkt am Parque das nacoes...

Frohe Ostern

FC


----------



## kiko123 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi Nolte,

Du hast ja schon gehört, wir (parser und ich) waren gestern wieder unterwegs. Haben am praia sao jorge angefangen und sind von dort Richtung Parede. Es war sehr windig und wir sind nicht wirklich zum angeln gekommen. Ich habe es dann auch mal mit buldo probiert, weil es mit Wobbler fast unmöglich war. Das schlechte Wetter hat uns aber aber die Gelegenheit gegeben die port. Angler dort "auszuquetschen". 
Leider ist man danach nie wirklich schlauer als vorher
Grundsätzlich gilt: Woanders ist es immer besser und der beste Zeitpunkt ist erst in 1-2 Tagen, oder war schon vor 1-2 Tagen...;+
Sie haben uns allerdings schon ihre Kunstköder und Montagen gezeigt, wahrscheinlich aus Mitleid. 
Bis jetzt haben wir noch keinen (ausser uns) mit Wobbler angeln sehen... alle nur mit (vollen) Wasserkugeln und eben Sandaalimitationen. Deren Red Gills sahen eigentlich nach Marke Eigenbau aus und sehr simpel.

Kannst Du mir erklären was Du mit "kalibrieren" meinst?  
Ich glaube dann probiere ich es das nächste mal nochmal mit Buldo, auch wenn es nicht die abwechslungsreichste Art ist...

Gruss
Kiko


----------



## Nolte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Kiko

Wan die anssässigen sagen das mit der zwei Tage vor oder nach hat ein sin glaubes mir.

Mit der Kalibrierung der Köder meinte ich am Köder selbst der gewicht des solche zu beschweren so wie der Meer es gerade fordert oder wo du gerade fischt...Dazu benutzt man entweder rollblei oder einfacher schrotblei...Vor der imitation oder am Haken selbst.

FC


----------



## parser022 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo leute,

wir sind nicht ertrunken...haben aber auch nichts erwischt trotz hartem einsatzes.

jetzt gibts eine kleine planaenderung. wir wollen uns nicht mehr nur auf robalo einschwoeren, sondern auch mal was anderes probieren um unsere maegen zu fuellen. wir wuerden gerne mit einem fischer auf den tejo hinausfahren um ein bisschen was zu fangen.

jetzt meine frage an euch:

was sollen wir einpacken, welche koeder, welche ausruestung?

vielen dank fuer eure endlose geduld mit kiko und mir!

lg
parser


----------



## Jose (3. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

na gottseidank, nicht ertrunken! 
das mit dem nichtfangen kenn ich nur zu gut - nicht entmutigen lassen.
Nolte wird bestimmt was schreiben, sicher. 
aber ihr könnt doch portugiesisch, verdad?
ich würde mir einen fischer aussuchen, mit dem ich fahren will (kein touri-anglerboot nicht) und den löchern: der sollte wissen wo,wann,wie und womit (dann habt ihr wenigstens 'nen "schuldigen" )
bin aber auch gespannt auf Nolte. mit'm boot war ich noch nie.
nebenbei: was machen die schwarzbarsche?


----------



## parser022 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo.
die schwarzbarsche haben ja leider schonzeit momentan, aber ich war vor der schonzeit noch am barragem do pego do altar und habe mit wobbler, popper und twister 20 achiga gefangen. 4 waren gross genug, um sie mitzunehmen, die anderen waren sehr klein. der wasserstand war sehr niedrig und ich habe fast alle achigas direkt bei der staumauer gefangen.
ich war auch schon mal am barragem do vale do cobrao, diesen wuerde ich jedoch nicht weiterempfehlen...

ich hoffe, es geht auch bald wieder auf wolfsbarsche. ich kanns nicht erwarten, dass so ein spannferkel an meinem wobbler haengt...

LG,
parser


----------



## Roosterfish (5. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Parser,

versuchs mal bei Sines an der Küste. Da sollte doch gerade jetzt mal ein Robalo zu fangen sein.

Roosterfish


----------



## parser022 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo roosterfish

waere ich so mobil, dann waere ich nicht gezwungen, hier im raum lissabon zu angeln. ich denke, es ist ueberall besser als hier, weil es woanders nicht so ueberfischt ist.

aber ich werde mir deinen rat zu herzen nehmen und wenn ich mal ein auto zur verfuegung habe, dann werde ich sicher die kueste gen sueden abfischen.

lg
parser


----------



## Nolte (10. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



parser022 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> wir sind nicht ertrunken...haben aber auch nichts erwischt trotz hartem einsatzes.
> 
> ...



Hy Parser

Ich werde euch raten ab miete Mai erst Geld in Bootsfahrten zu investieren,den dann sind die Adlerfische da und es werd interessant sowie die douradas=Sparus Aurata und etlische Robalos die den Fluss hinauf steigen bei ankommendes Wasser
und am besten Springflutt...Wan es soweit ist dann minimum ein 0.50 mm mono vorfach nehmen und 3/0 bis 6/0 haken
beködert mit Choco=Tintenfisch(ganz frisch)oder weichkraben
dois-cascos...
Da wir gerade bei Sines sind versuche mal hier ihnein zu schauen,es ist ein freund von mir mit den man raus fahren kann...

www.aminhapesca.blogspot.com es ist ein Sportlehre die jeden Freitag/Samstag unterwegs aufs Meer ist...

Und hier was fürs auge...





Diese Robalo ist von diese Dame am 06.04 bei Sines gefangen worden auf ein 10 Haken mit Minhoca da lama=kleine ringelwurm und 0,20 mm monofil,der fisch wog 2,730 gr

FC


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Man man FC wie ich diese Bilder vermisse.... Ende April versuche ich nochmal mein Glück in der Normandie, hoffentlich dann erfolgreicher auf Wölfe als das letzte mal  !
Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Nolte (12. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Niklas


Wan nicht dann fahre ein paar km weiter nach sud :m

da sind sie!... hehehe

Grüß

FC


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

In den letzten Tagen werden die Meldungen immer häufiger, daher mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen #6.

Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## parser022 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Leute,

leider hat's bis jetzt immer noch nicht geklappt mit dem ersehnten wolfsbarsch. ich glaube, irgendetwas mache ich falsch.

ich versuche immer, bei springflut am wasser zu sein in den zeiten der daemmerung am besten wenn das wasser gerade faellt in den mittleren 3 stunden der ebbenperiode. soweit ich das beurteilen kann muesste das doch passen.

wann wuerdet ihr hier im raum lissabon das naechste mal angeln gehen, wenn ihr die qual der wahl haettet??


und noch was ganz anderes:
wir naehern uns jetzt der zeit, in der die adlerfische und wolfsbarsche in den tejo ziehen. ich wuerde ja gerne mal mit einem fischer mitfahren, oder bei einer angeltour mitfahren, nur weiss ich leider nicht, wo ich fragen soll.
habt ihr eine idee, wo man guenstige und gute angebote zum thema bootsangeln am tejo oder im raum lissabon finden koennte?

vielen dank,
parser


----------



## Jose (30. April 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo parser, da weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter und kann nur raten auf NOLTE zu warten. obwohl, er ist ja auch über PN erreichbar.
aber den "Nix-Fang-Frust" kenn ich auch, nur zu gut eigentlich: weitermachen!


----------



## Nolte (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Leute

Parser hast ne PN!..

Die barsche werden jeden tag gefangen,man muss sie nur suchen und mit der richtige technik/köder/taktik versuchen
ist nicht so leicht,ich weiss aber man musses versuchen,der Lohn ist GREAT...
2,8 kg




5,8 kg





Am Samstag Nacht haben zwei bekante von mir 17 barsche gefangen bei Cascais,der kleinste die sie mitgenohmen haben wog 2 kg,die untermassige haben die natürlich zurückgesetzt

FC


----------



## parser022 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Leute,

ich habs wieder mal versucht, aber gleich vorweg: Leider habe ich keinen Fisch erwischt.

Es war aber eine neue Erfahrung. Ich war etwas noerdlich von Cascais bei Guincho. Hier beginnt anglerisch gesehen eine neue Welt. Es wimmelt hier nur so von Hotspots, jedoch ist die Angelei nicht immer einfach. Auf jeden Fall werde ich meine Zeit ab sofort dort verbringen, wenn ich angeln gehen moechte, da auch das Naturerlebnis zaehlt.

Die Anfahrt von Lissabon mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln dauert etwas, lohnt sich aber. Zuerst mit dem Zug von Cais do Sodre nach Cascais. Von dort aus fahren jede Menge Busse direkt unter dem Shoppingcenter weg (Unterfuehrung). Bus Nr. 405 und 415 fahren nach Guincho.

Liebe Gruesse,
parser


----------



## Nolte (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Parser:q

Scheint so als ob du dich in Portugal wohll fuhlst hein#6

FC


----------



## parser022 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Leute,

auch wenns hier hauptsaechlich ums Meeresangeln geht, habe ich wieder mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Da ab kommenden Wochenende die Achigas wieder frei sind, also die Schonzeit vorbei ist, wollte ich euch fragen, wo ich mein naechstes Wochenende verbringen soll. Ich moechte fuer ein paar Tage an einen Stausee fahren und Achigas und Lucios fangen.
Habt ihr einen Tipp fuer mich? Welche Stauseen stehen bei den Portugiesen gerade hoch im Kurs?
Toll waere es auch, wenn man sich dort ein Boot mieten koennte.

Vielen Dank,
parser


----------



## Nolte (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Parser

Hier was ganz tolles ür dich ...
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/nuno-bizarro-bass-fishing-in-portugal/46582412

Was boote zu vermieten angeht kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen

Du kannst selbst in Net suchen aber ich glaube kaum das was findest,brauchst nur  "pesca ao achiga" zu schreiben und bekommst jeder menge information,sites,forums und soweiter uber der Achiga...Sei vor alle dinge beuthsam mit diesen fische
die portugiese reagieren empfindlich wen man die mitnehmt oder ohne mass tötet...Gastronomisch stekt er aller Forelle in den schatten hehehe


FC


----------



## Fishcore (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

HI,
ich knall jetzt hier einfach mal eine Frage rein, in der Hoffnung ihr seid so nett und beantwortet sie mir.  ..
Also ich bin jedes Jahr in Spanien in Cullera. 37km südlich von Valencia. Der Fluss Jucar mündet dort ins Meer. Eine Mole geht einige Meter dort ins Meer, also habe ich auch die chance weiter hinaus zu werfen, ohne großen aufwand! 
Meine Frage ist jetzt, auf was ich da so die chance habe? Was gibt es dort für Fische für Angler außer Doraden.  Ich habe schon gesehen wie die *einheimischen* richtige Klunker rausgezogen haben, die Stahlvorfächer teilweise angebissen hatten. Ganze Sardine oder so gefroren auf Drillinge, wie ich das mitbekommen habe.  ... Fragt mich nicht, was das für ein Fisch war. Ich war noch kleiner. Also was für Methoden ...vlt. etwas genauer... könnte ich da mal ausprobieren?... Hab nicht so die große Ahnung vom Meerfischen. Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Nolte (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Fischcore

Was meine nachbarn:q da fangen mit der sardinen sind Palometon/s oder Anchovas=Pomatomus saltator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHlQPRSmKsA
obwohll die Wolfsbarsche (grösse) auch darauf beissen

FC


----------



## Fishcore (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ist möglich, kann mich nicht genau erinnern, weis nur noch, dass der fisch größer gewesen war.  aber nice!
Kannst du mir nen link geben, bzw selbst eine beschreibung abgeben, wie in den köfi montiere? Hab das mal versucht, aber wie die das machen, die dinger auf Grund zu legen, zieht nur krabben und krebs attacken mit sich und nach 2 min is kein fisch mehr übrig.
Was für eine rute, rolle, vorfach sollt ich dafür verwenden ?? will unbedingt mal was in der richtung fangen ... juli isses soweit..  bis dahin muss das grundwissen schonmal sitzen!


----------



## Nolte (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Fischcore

Alles uber den tema über PN:

FC


----------



## der-jorge (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo Nolte Parser Jose
wer ist denn von euch dreien zwischen dem  19.07 und  04.08.
im bereich des tejo`s oder am Meer für eventuelle treffen
zwecks lernen vom meister (nicht ich)#h|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



der-jorge schrieb:


> hallo Nolte Parser Jose
> wer ist denn von euch dreien zwischen dem  19.07 und  04.08.
> im bereich des tejo`s oder am Meer für eventuelle treffen
> zwecks lernen vom meister (nicht ich)#h|wavey:


Hy Jorge#h

Ich bin da!!!!...Falls interesse an eine Bootsfahrt hast am 20.07
sag bescheid,der boot liegt bei Setubal.

www.behur-setubal.com


 
FC


----------



## der-jorge (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi Nolte
da ich mit dem auto runter fahre,dürfte das zu knapp werden  vielleicht das WE darauf das klappt wie kann ich dich denn erreichen wenn ich in Portugal bin


----------



## Nolte (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@Jorge

Hast meine nachricht bekommen???


FC


----------



## der-jorge (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hallo Nolte
was für eine nachricht ???#h


----------



## Nolte (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@Jorge

Ich habe dir eine Nachricht uber ICQ geschikt!!!

Und jetz nach deine Nachricht habe versucht dir diese zu schiken aber es ging nicht...??????????

Hy Jorge!...Frage!!!??

Sprechst du Portugiesisch oder bist du Portugiese??

Wen du ein Angel werrükte bist so wie ich dann werds 
ja viel Spass in Portugal haben,nehme genug geräte mit|supergri...Surfcasting,Spinning und Boots ruten...Achtung in Portugal benutzen wir die Boots Quiver(ganz dunne spitze) und mindestens 2,70mmm besser 3 m oder mehr je nach dem,die vorfächer werd ich dir zeigen falls doch mit fährst...
Grüße

Filipe Cardoso

PS:Werde dich demnächst anrrufen,wan passts am besten??


----------



## der-jorge (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

heute würde mir ganz gut passen weil ich den ganzen tag zu hause bin.
ich bin Portugiese und  besuche meine Eltern in Portugal bei Santarem  / Vale de Figuera


----------



## der-jorge (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ola  Filipe (nolte)
quanto vei custar o passeio de Barco |kopfkrat
so em pensando de ir de barco para Pesca já fico todo nervoso
Mulher e Filho ficou na  praia :m                                                                                        e os homens vão  tratar do Jantar:vik:#a#g


----------



## Nolte (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@jorge

Ola':vik: 
Der ausfahrt kostet 35 €dabei ist ein tolle mittaghessen
massa de cherne:q=Wrackbarsch mit Garnelen auf nudeln
nham nham...

FC


----------



## der-jorge (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

hi nolte 

du sag mal kennst du jemanden der für eine Woche zimmer vermietet für zwei Erw. ein Kind ????
in Pinhal Novo oder auch in küssten nähe


----------



## Nolte (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@Jorge

Ich kann dir von ein bekante eine Wohnung (neu bau)mit Klimanlage,fernsehen,grill und alle konfort anbieten für ein sehr niedrige preis...Alles andere uber PN. oder telefone.

Das gielt auch für andere interessenten,den ich habe mehrere Wohnungen "in der hand":q

FC


----------



## der-jorge (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi FC 
du hast post


----------



## Nolte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



der-jorge schrieb:


> Hi FC
> du hast post



?????????????????????#c

FC

Onde esta'???


----------



## der-jorge (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

so ich hoffe jetzt hat es geklappt mit der PN#h


----------



## Nolte (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hy Jorge

Der Kowntdown läuft

...9...8...7...6...

FC


----------



## der-jorge (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

ich zähle auch schon rückwärts bis auf null:vik:#6


----------



## Nolte (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

...8...7...6...5...

Man läuft das langsam:c

FC


----------



## der-jorge (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Bomdia FC
die *Boat Quiver ruten sind hier deutschland nichts anderes als winckelpicker ruten mit 3,00m länge 300g WG
wie du schon sagtest sehr selten hier zu kriegen
aber ich habe noch eine bekommen...#6:vik:
*


----------



## Nolte (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Nein Jorge...Das sind zwei verschiedene ruten,das einzige was gleich ist sind "teilweise"die spitzen,sonst nichts.

Shimano hat zwei davon,die Beastmaster und Speedmaster boats Quiver,und damit ist schluss in Deutschland,diesen spezielen ruten sind in Frankreich,Spanien,Italien und Portugal zu bekommen von verchiedene firmen wie Hiro,Vega,Barros,sert,colmic,etc:in Deutschland habe ich sie noch nie gesehen,was für eine hast du gekauft?...E preco?

FC


----------



## der-jorge (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

meintest du die ihr...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertige-COLM...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Sänger Star Tec Heavy Pilk 100-300g


----------



## der-jorge (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

noch 2 1/2 wochen dann bin ich in portugal 
|laola:
und dann wird mit nolte gefischt bis die rutten glühen:q:m


----------



## der-jorge (9. August 2008)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

so bin auch wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub habe mich mit nolte in Setubel getroffen sind nach Sintra Gefahren auf ein boot .
Wolfgang und Evelin und Rob vom www.angelmagazin.com wahr auch mit dabei. 
der tag wahr richtig geil mir ist natürlich richtig grün im Gesicht geworden  :vaber erst zum ende der boots fahrt.
aber wenn der nolte wieder da ist der schreibt bestimmt ein ausführlichen bericht schreiben ist nicht so meine stärke .


----------



## Hüter (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi Nolte!

Kann ich mit der Licenca de pesca ludica am Tejo UND am Meer angeln oder brauche ich jeweils eine unterschiedliche Licenca für Meer und Tejo?

Was für eine Schnurstärke würdest Du mir für das Spinnen am Meer und am Tejo empfehlen?
Die Rute mit der ich Spinnen will ist 3 Meter lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 40-80. Ist das ok?

Grüße, Dani

p.s. Brauche ich ein Stahlvorfach vor dem Wobbler


----------



## Nolte (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*



Hüter schrieb:


> Hi Nolte!
> 
> Kann ich mit der Licenca de pesca ludica am Tejo UND am Meer angeln oder brauche ich jeweils eine unterschiedliche Licenca für Meer und Tejo?
> 
> ...



Hi Dany

Zu der ersta frage...Ja du darfst mit der licenca de pesca de Mar in Tejo (Raum Lissabon bis Porto alto)fischen,für Aguas interiores (Süsswasser) brauchst ne andere.

Ich benutze ein Samuline (geflochtene)0,20 mm in beiden fälle
man kann aber auch eine gute 0.30 mono benutzen,wan ein grössere Adllerfisch beisst muss man alt Betten das alles gut geht,für die Wolfsbarsche reicht ja alle mal (meistens):q
biette kein Stahlvorfach ausser man ficht auf die Pomatomus Saltatrix Bluefish art die meistens an der Algarve vorkomt selten in den Tejo.

Alles gute in Lissabon Dany,ich bin am 28.06 da in der nähe:q

FC


----------



## Hüter (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hey Nolte!

Na, war der letzte Portugal-Aufenthalt erfolgreich was Angeln angeht?

Wir wohnen vom 11. bis 26. August im Stadtteil Graca in Lissabon. Weißt Du, ob es da irgendwo in der Nähe schöne Stellen gibt? Meine Freundin is nämlich auch mit im Urlaub (#c) und wenn ich abends oder früh mal zum Angeln will, wärs gut, wenn ich net immer ewig lange rumfahren müsste...

Nur wenn ich mir in google earth ne Karte von Lissabon anschaue, sind am ganzen Tejo-Ufer in unserer Nähe nur Häfen, Docks, Container und Anlegestellen und so weiter. Und da darf ich doch nicht angeln oder?

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Perch (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

@nolte:
DAs würde mich allerdings auch interessieren...wär cool wenns ne Antwort darauf gibt, weil in den Häfen darf man ja nicht angeln oder?


----------



## Filipecardoso (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi Leute

Es giebt unendliche viele stelen vo man Angel darf in raum Lissabon,daran werds nicht liegen zbs vor der EXpo gelände darf man angeln,in der nähe von der Monumento dos descobrimentos,darf man angeln,vor den Cristo rei und und und

Man geht einfach in der zeit spazieren van Hochwasser da ist und orientiert sich alt an den ganze Angler die da sind.

FC


----------



## Ratze86 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo liebe Lissabon Fischer,

Ich bin ab diesem Wochenende auch in Lissabon und wollte mal rein hören wie es den zur Zeit so aussieht mit den Fischen.

Mfg lasst uns den Thread wieder auf erleben lassen :vik:


----------



## Filipecar (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hi Ratze

In Tejo sind zu zeit die Adlerfische und Wolfsbarsche sowie Doraden los.

Grüsse

FC


----------



## knattertom (20. August 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo liebe Anglerboarder #h,

nachdem ich diesen thread vor einiger Zeit bereits komplett durchgelesen hatte, habe ich mich nun auch endlich angemeldet.

Ich lebe nun bereits fast ein Jahr lang in Lisboa und möchte mich auch mehr dem Angeln widmen. Erfahrung habe ich kaum, aber eine gebrauchte Angel, nebst Zubehör, habe ich vor zwei Wochen auf dem Flohmarkt erstanden. Motorisiert bin ich auch und am nächsten WE möchte ich einen ersten Versuch starten.

Jemand hier, der Zeit und Lust hat mitzumachen?


----------



## Ratze86 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ja wir koennen gerne mal los musst dich melden.


----------



## Filipecar (8. September 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Mein nr. 969628560, falls interesse auf Dorada in Sado/Setubal
habe ein Boot, Facebook/filipe cardoso

FC


----------



## Ratze86 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

ich melde mich gerne mal. auf facebook finde ich dich leider nicht aber deine nr. habe ich. ich rufe die tage mal durch


----------



## Fishx (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin vom 14.-17. Januar in Lissabon.
Nach Feierabend würde ich gern mit der Spinnangel losziehen.
Mein Hotel ist in der Nähe des Oceanario de Lisboa und dort würde ich auch gern angeln.
Wo bekomme ich dort am besten die Angellizenz für die Tejo Mündung her. 

Danke und Gruß Fishx


----------



## schuffenhauer (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tejo und Atlantik im Raum Lissabon*

Ich bin mitte  februar in lissabon.welche möglichkeit zm angeln habe ich ?


----------



## fwde (31. März 2022)

Wir fahren die Tage von Lissabon nach Tomar entlang dem Tejo Fluss

Gibt es da empfehlenswerte Stellen zum Angeln ?


----------

